# Happy Moon Day



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No, I don't mean you can go around mooning people, but if you want to, hey, everybody celebrates it in their own way. The Apollo 11 Lunar Lander plunked itself down on the Sea of Tranquility 41 years ago today.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool.
[video=youtube;RMINSD7MmT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMINSD7MmT4[/video]
A longer one-
[video=youtube;2BvbD-1qZtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BvbD-1qZtc[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

oh you mean the biggest crap load of horse shit the US pulled on everyone right?..LOL.....in any case, we'll know withing a few years if they actually went since the chiness are planning to go to the exact same spot..


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> oh you mean the biggest crap load of horse shit the US pulled on everyone right?..LOL.....in any case, we'll know withing a few years if they actually went since the chiness are planning to go to the exact same spot..


I hope youre joking. The whole moon landing is fake BS is for the really, really gullible. Ranks right up there with Big Foot..............


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Google Moon is pretty cool, whether you believe in the landing or not. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I remember that evening. It was muggy and hot, but the sky was clear in the Montreal area. It was neat to look up at the moon that evening and think there were folks there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*BUZZ ALDREN: *

_BITCH SLAPPIN' NON-BELIEVERS SINCE 2002, BIATCH!!!_


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I hope youre joking. The whole moon landing is fake BS is for the really, really gullible. Ranks right up there with Big Foot..............


it would'nt be the first peice of Crap the US has tried to push on the rest of the world realy.....Care to say 9/11!!!!i mean to beleive THAT was a terrorist act IS to be Gullible.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LMAO

No matter what side you wish to sit on (the evidence either way is not conclusive, it can very easily be shown as a fake as it can be shown as not) it was still a fun moment in history. 

Having grown up with the very books as published by NASA that are among the prime sources for the skeptics, I can recall as far back as when I was 6 asking "why does this photo show a full arial and this one not" and "why is the sun behind them in this photo but the shadow goes towards the sun?" and I remember when I was 10 or 11 sharing the books I had with the books my friends had and asking the same questions.

I like how, today, one of the biggest arguments being made about going ex-Earth is that the cosmic radiation will kill you pretty darn quick ... and them fly boys in cloth and leather suits managed it in '69?

So, more power to anyone that wants to go. Heck, if you offered me a chance go, right now, this minute, you'd better run to keep up with me as I would RUN to do it! And being arthritic and walking like a guy much older than myself, me running more than about 10 yards is really funny because I look like a rabbit with three legs impersonating a gazelle.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> it would'nt be the first peice of Crap the US has tried to push on the rest of the world realy.....Care to say 9/11!!!!i mean to beleive THAT was a terrorist act IS to be Gullible.


That is just the saddest thing Ive read in a very, very long time. I hope you dont start on the whole earth is flat next........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> LMAO
> 
> No matter what side you wish to sit on (the evidence either way is not conclusive, it can very easily be shown as a fake as it can be shown as not) it was still a fun moment in history.


Not conclusive? Hello? Science? Helium 3? Moon ranging? Radiation? Telescopes? Has the whole world gone mad? Have the conspiracy theorists taken over? Where the hell is Mulder in all of this?.............


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm struggling to understand if this is sarcasm, and I should be laughing, or if you actually believe it. Please tell us it's sarcasm?



al3d said:


> it would'nt be the first peice of Crap the US has tried to push on the rest of the world realy.....Care to say 9/11!!!!i mean to beleive THAT was a terrorist act IS to be Gullible.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm struggling to understand if this is sarcasm, and I should be laughing, or if you actually believe it. Please tell us it's sarcasm?


only time will tell......


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAH you forget. They landed on the DARK side of the moon. The side that faces away from the Earth. Nothing to see on the moon with telescopes from earth and nothing in orbit farther out than the moon to look down at it.

The science of the day was not at the level it is at now. People in 1969 only had the transistor for some 8 years of consumer goods and yet at that time the makers of transistors could not keep turning them out with matching characteristics. In 1969 you were still several years away from the transistor being powerful enough to operate the high voltages in TV! Though they did have a dream at the time of "going up there" the reliability of any of the equipment was very very poor. The Space Shuttle was designed in this era. It has 5 copies of all systems, 4 levels of redundancy because the computer that went into the space shuttle was that poor for reliability they needed 4 others to back it up. That is where science was. 

Today, science is much better, and today, science has confirmed, if you stand with the sun behind you, the shadows on the rocks and mountains, and even your own will point away from the sun and not towards it LOL


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

YouTube - Penn and Teller Bullshit - Moon conspiracy.mp4


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

they even did a Mythbuster episode...wich was goverment funded by the way..to see if it is all true. i'm not scientist but when it came to the camera stuff..man were they wrong in all aspects basicaly. they used "hollywood" tricks to make it work, wich you don't have in real life..or on the moon..LOL.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> YouTube - Penn and Teller Bullshit - Moon conspiracy.mp4


actually..only thing that clip shows...is the Gov hired 2 idiots to try to shut people up. AGAIN..the photo thing!...the camera is set-up for the landscape?...MOUAHAHAHA...such horseshit. they were shown using HASSEBLAD camera, wich to THIS DAY..are still the best lens you can get with 2 1/4 high sensitivity film..STARS WOULD BE PRESENT that is 100% quaranteed.. but HEY..why don't wee see starts in modern shots of the Space shuttle in orbit!...totaly different reason..because earth is 10 times, if not more, reflective then the moon.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The fact that people claim these things publicaly is just great. We so need to better fund our mental health system............


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> The fact that people claim these things publicaly is just great. We so need to better fund our mental health system............


or we could say....The Fact that people still beleive in the US's BS proove we need better funding for mental health system..you see, there is no right or wrong in these discussion, just what you're willing to be fed and what you'll spit back. Just take 9/11...Most americans are SO DAMN close minded that they all took it and beleived it all without asking a single question..while the rest of the planet what going !..What..seriously!...LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Didn't all this "it's fake" stuff begin with the 1977 film Capricorn One? ( Capricorn One (1977) ) It was a nice bit of paranoid thriller flic, although if you ask me, they left out the best part, which is what would have happened AFTER the coverup is revealed. If you haven't seen it, worth watching.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Capricorn One came after the initial conspiracy fad I believe, but I am not a buff on social history and would have to look that up again. I know it was mentioned in a documentary on 'social fictions' not long ago (before the OJ trial... whenever that was, the documentary on WNED was before that). Part of which was the chicken and the egg deal and what drives that psyche; is it movies that plant the idea in the minds of people or are they a reflection of what people already have in their minds. So it is semi-fresh in my mind. One of the reasons why I watched the documentary had been because the week before or so was the first time I had seen the movie Capricorn One.

As to it being a good move.... it is great watch  That says a LOT for 1970's movies in general as a lot were dreary in that decade (I honestly have watched paint dry, and had a better time than watching many 1970's movies). Too many strange shots, weird angles, and funky colour schemes for my taste. And the way conversation went >.< gaww. 

Capricorn One is good. The Andromeda Strain is good. Towering Inferno is good. Movies that were as much "thinker" as "action" without endless conversations that went nowhere; I think these were good examples of what got the balance right.

Me, as I said, for me the jury is out, and has been for the majority of my life. I have never got past the picture book of the moon landing I got from my grandparents that NASA put out, and the very blatant discrepancies I could see even as a wee child.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> or we could say....The Fact that people still beleive in the US's BS proove we need better funding for mental health system..you see, there is no right or wrong in these discussion, just what you're willing to be fed and what you'll spit back. Just take 9/11...Most americans are SO DAMN close minded that they all took it and beleived it all without asking a single question..while the rest of the planet what going !..What..seriously!...LOL


if you believ 9/11 is a conspiracy, then answer this:

how in the hell does the U.S. gov't, as inept as soooo many people believe them to be, manage it? 
how do they not only pull off the biggest most theatrical hoax in the history of mankind, but also manage to keep it a secret? how do they keep the (literally) thousand or so people who would have to have been involved, from speaking out? why is no one having an attack of conscience?
i have yet to hear any conspiracy theorist address this aspect of it. 

aside from that, i'm an american, i know people who died there. i know people who died trying to save others, and clean up the mess. i watched the fighter jets streak over my head at extremely low altitude barely sub-sonic. it's personal for me. i know alot of people who believe in the conspiracy nonsense. the best way to educate these people is to start with the basics

this is $h!t:










this is shinola:


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad we strongly believe the Chinese government is not into conspiracies. They always seek the truth and eventually will set the record straight about the moon landing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> ...what would have happened AFTER the coverup is revealed...


 we'll find out after the chinese land, won't we?
or..if they can't get past the radiation feild either.. 
will they collaborate with hollywood for Capricorn One II?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

starjag said:


> I'm glad we strongly believe the Chinese government is not into conspiracies. They always seek the truth and eventually will set the record straight about the moon landing.


Best post on the so called hoax, so far...

And those who call it a hoax know because they've been to the moon, and it's completely different.

Right...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA


I will stay with my skepticism. No matter what, it is an interesting time in history. And if the USA did or did not get to the moon, there is no disputing the materials science advances that have come about from NASA research.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Conspiracy people are attention whores. If they truly believed the bullshit they claim, they would put all of their efforts into proving it, yet they never do. Its been over 40 years since the moon landing yet all these nut cases have never put together their own moon landing video and shown it side by side with the real one to show its fake. Conspiracy theories are like religious cults, they have more to do with a sense of belonging then actually looking into what they believe. Of course then they wouldn't be able to make their little videos and be stars in their conspiracy community. Watch the movie Mr. Death, its one of the greatest movies ever made and centers around a nut case who blindly beliefs in something just so he can be a star in the holocaust denial circuit. The human mind is rather stoopid, and we humans arent as great as we think we are...............


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I will stay with my skepticism. No matter what, it is an interesting time in history. And if the USA did or did not get to the moon, there is no disputing the materials science advances that have come about from NASA research.


In particular, the snuggie blanket... best innovation out of NASA since the square bagel. No one can deny that slicing a square bagel is so much easier. And don't get me started on the snuggie! In the end, it costs about US$18 billion per year to keep the NASA cover up going, so they really need the revenue from these advance products.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

HAHAHA OMG I HAD ONE .. well, Mom had one then my brother and I both had to have one etc etc! Loved that blanket!

Actually, there is a lot of NASA online you can read. A few years back, there was a pile of internal emails I was casually reading. All about employees using pens and pencils, and how many they used, and how much it cost for NASA to supply the pens and pencils and how the costs were really huge and how omg we have to study this and so... they did. 250 million dollar study on the feasibility of making employees provide their own pens and pencils. They did find they could save a few million a year by making the employees bring their own but that they could then face lost productivity if they instituted that as policy. This was then followed by some people crying fowl over the idea of a 250 million dollar study about saving 3 million or so a year in pen costs and staying with the status quo so a 120 million dollar internal investigation was started to look into who it was and why it was the pen/pencil study was done... and the really sad part, this threading of emails and internal reports I read because it was so mind numbingly STUPID I liked it same as I liked soap operas. The other dozens of similar reports/investigations were every bit as bad as this one, just not as funny so I didn't read those LOL


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're an AMerican..i rest my case..LOL. hiding the truth is SO EASY..and it does'nt take 1000 people to pull it off. to even THINK this was an actually Terrorist attack..i mean comeone man..ahaha. Next you'll tell me a PLANE crashed in the Pentagone?...realy!...



cheezyridr said:


> if you believ 9/11 is a conspiracy, then answer this:
> 
> how in the hell does the U.S. gov't, as inept as soooo many people believe them to be, manage it?
> how do they not only pull off the biggest most theatrical hoax in the history of mankind, but also manage to keep it a secret? how do they keep the (literally) thousand or so people who would have to have been involved, from speaking out? why is no one having an attack of conscience?
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> Best post on the so called hoax, so far...
> 
> And those who call it a hoax know because they've been to the moon, and it's completely different.
> 
> Right...


I've been there, and its made of green cheese


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahahaha...my god man, you're so funny. there is a difference between a conspiracy nut..and not be close minded gullible drone that believe everything he's been told. I watched 9/11 unfold home and was online with friends ALL over the place. EVEN on day 1, no one i knew outside the US believed it was a Terrorist attack. the reason no one is bothering with it is it will eventually come out. EVERYTHING that was been told about 9/11 was so outrageous, nothing fits. Hey..let's blow up a building with demolition charges and let's say it was the PLANE that crashed into it that cause it!...

OK..don't get me wrong..whoever caused 9/11 it does'nt changed the fact that a lot of folks died in that fiasco, and i do NOT want to dishonnor them here. but they were DAMN lucky...how many died again?...CNN sais 2,752 TOTAL..when there are usually at LEAST 50 000 at anytime in EACH tower..now, suddenly, on that day..both towers were 95% empty!...Wich by the way...had never happened since the rubbon ceremony in 1973!....





Accept2 said:


> Conspiracy people are attention whores. If they truly believed the bullshit they claim, they would put all of their efforts into proving it, yet they never do. Its been over 40 years since the moon landing yet all these nut cases have never put together their own moon landing video and shown it side by side with the real one to show its fake. Conspiracy theories are like religious cults, they have more to do with a sense of belonging then actually looking into what they believe. Of course then they wouldn't be able to make their little videos and be stars in their conspiracy community. Watch the movie Mr. Death, its one of the greatest movies ever made and centers around a nut case who blindly beliefs in something just so he can be a star in the holocaust denial circuit. The human mind is rather stoopid, and we humans arent as great as we think we are...............


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> Ahahaha...my god man, you're so funny. there is a difference between a conspiracy nut..and not be close minded gullible drone that believe everything he's been told. I watched 9/11 unfold home and was online with friends ALL over the place. EVEN on day 1, no one i knew outside the US believed it was a Terrorist attack. the reason no one is bothering with it is it will eventually come out. EVERYTHING that was been told about 9/11 was so outrageous, nothing fits. Hey..let's blow up a building with demolition charges and let's say it was the PLANE that crashed into it that cause it!...
> 
> OK..don't get me wrong..whoever caused 9/11 it does'nt changed the fact that a lot of folks died in that fiasco, and i do NOT want to dishonnor them here. but they were DAMN lucky...how many died again?...CNN sais 2,752 TOTAL..when there are usually at LEAST 50 000 at anytime in EACH tower..now, suddenly, on that day..both towers were 95% empty!...Wich by the way...had never happened since the rubbon ceremony in 1973!....


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It always comes down to one thing.



> Allow the president to invade a neighboring nation, whenever he shall deem it necessary to repel an invasion, and you allow him to do so whenever he may choose to say he deems it necessary for such a purpose—and you allow him to make war at pleasure.
> 
> ~Abraham Lincoln
> 
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hahaha the last ORANGE ALERT was the morning of the second time round for electing BUSH. Wasn't needed again much after that.

World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> On a typical weekday 50,000 people worked in the towershttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center#cite_note-77 with another 200,000 passing through as visitors.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Trade_Center#Destruction



> In the aftermath of the attacks, media reports suggested that tens of thousands might have been killed in the attacks, as on any given day upwards of 50,000 people could be inside the towers. Ultimately, 2,750 death certificates were filed relating to the 9/11 attacks...


What the wiki does not mention here is the 100's of thousands of subway commuters that were also under the building.

Now, I have friends globally. I had a friend working with a window view of the second plane hitting. I also had a friend that was a defense contractor that was on his way in to the Pentagon for a meeting that day and he saw the plane that hit there. However, I also really have to question the numbers of fatalities. The buildings had no elevators, they came down pretty fast, and even at a dead run, in billowing smoke I cannot see people getting out the stairwells, especially with the stairwells filled with fire personnel trying to go up. 2/5ths of the buildings were taken out, 3000 people is not 2/5ths of 50,000, so yea the numbers do not make sense to me either. Another thing I do not recall seeing; usually people that "got out alive" end up all over TV, writing books, getting in the tabloids, falling from grace and being eventually photographed with hookers, vomit, and a gun. Of this event, if 47,000 people got out and survived, there is a very loud silence from such a mass of people.

So, yes, I wondered at the time, and I wonder still. How did so many people get out and survive? Were there more casualties than what is being admitted to? Was there an alarm pre-released to some people in the buildings? I am not taking a "side" the conspiracy sense, I am asking for something very simple, something police do every day, a clear accident reconstruction of the events. I have read the tech on the collapse of the buildings, but nothing on the tech of how people got out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> If you're an AMerican..i rest my case..LOL. hiding the truth is SO EASY..and it does'nt take 1000 people to pull it off. to even THINK this was an actually Terrorist attack..i mean comeone man..ahaha. Next you'll tell me a PLANE crashed in the Pentagone?...realy!...


ok then, since you know so much, why have you not answered my question? you don't have a case to rest until you have actually made a case. so far, you have not offered one sesible or credible piece of information. only wild speculations and opinions that you harvested from the internet. you cannot offer you're own opinions because you haven't done any serious research into the topic you speak on. you have absolutely no direct knowledge or experience about what you speak.
these things add up to a credibility deficit for your statements. until you can address that issue, your opinions on this matter are not worthy of consideration.

*********************************************************************************************

G.C. - some of those quotes are cool and all, but some of the people you have quoted are rather dubious figures to set up as examples of insight and wisdom. i'm not saying i disagree with every one of them, but seriously - serj tankian? when we look to that guy for wisdom and insight we've gone off the rails. ditto for hitler and a few of the others.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> G.C. - some of those quotes are cool and all, but some of the people you have quoted are rather dubious figures to set up as examples of insight and wisdom. i'm not saying i disagree with every one of them, but seriously - serj tankian? when we look to that guy for wisdom and insight we've gone off the rails. ditto for hitler and a few of the others.


Granted some of them are of dubious sources. But the gist of my message on that one is basically that in order to wage any kind of action requiring the backing of the people of a free and democratic nation, you need an enemy, whether that be a people or an object. Without that support you cannot wage a war. In terms of the middle east thing and 911... it is an utter impossibility to have organized the minds and labour required to have pulled off the atrocities of that single day as an "inside" job. I do however believe that those actions and the subsequent fear mongering allowed and continues to allow the many atrocities that have followed. Not to mention the liberties we as a people have given up in the name of "the war on terror"

PS: As crazy as Hitler and his henchmen were (and he was utterly out of his mind) they knew how to control and influence their people (clearly for the wrong reasons), you cannot deny that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hahaha the last ORANGE ALERT was the morning of the second time round for electing BUSH. Wasn't needed again much after that.
> 
> World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I read the 911 commission report cover to cover. It is a big ass book. You should grab a copy of it, most likely in the bargain bins by now any big bookstore. It was a good read.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think this thread is showing the brilliance of the Scientology movement. By having their followers never speak their beliefs, their credibility will always be higher than that of the conspiracy nut cases. They do far more damage to their cause then the actual truth....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I think this thread is showing the brilliance of the Scientology movement. By having their followers never speak their beliefs, their credibility will always be higher than that of the conspiracy nut cases. They do far more damage to their cause then the actual truth....


so you are openly insulting people here who don't share you're views?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..you ARE an American..LOL..no doubt about that i guess. and i don't have to justifiy ANYTHING to you, My beleif are mine and just like yours are yours. So get off your mighty horses and smoke a fat one and chill like you like to say. 



cheezyridr said:


> ok then, since you know so much, why have you not answered my question? you don't have a case to rest until you have actually made a case. so far, you have not offered one sesible or credible piece of information. only wild speculations and opinions that you harvested from the internet. you cannot offer you're own opinions because you haven't done any serious research into the topic you speak on. you have absolutely no direct knowledge or experience about what you speak.
> these things add up to a credibility deficit for your statements. until you can address that issue, your opinions on this matter are not worthy of consideration.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************
> ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i'm out of this discussion. When people start to take it personnal and ridicule others because they don't think the same way. it,s time to move on and let the KKK have their meetings.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow, i missed the klan part, was that something that was deleted? i don't really understand how they might fit into all this. 
anyone?..... beuller?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Ummm......again,*Happy Moon Day *everybody.:wave:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: HEY we should have a NOT SAFE FOR WORK THREAD and give points for the most DARING MOON


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> :wave: HEY we should have a NOT SAFE FOR WORK THREAD and give points for the most DARING MOON


what if someone posts a goatse? that's not safe for _anywhere_.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The whole thing really was staged. Everyone knows that the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

think of the grilled cheez sammiches that could be made with that! with enough bread and butter, and some bacon or ham, we could feed the world!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

YouTube - Moondance - Nightwish
[video=youtube;CGLnoUEbld8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGLnoUEbld8[/video]

YouTube - How To Make A Blue Moondance Smoothie
[video=youtube;Scc1zPlk7oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scc1zPlk7oc[/video]

YouTube - Van Morrison - "Moondance" - Live in Montreux - 1980
[video=youtube;I-kLeQkJRxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-kLeQkJRxU[/video]


----------

